# Janet and John go to Portugal - again!



## Siimplyloco (Aug 29, 2015)

Now that the boat is sold and I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams we will be heading off to Portugal next week. We will go via Biarritz, heading along the Spanish coast, hopefully doing some wilding in the Pecos mountains before arriving in Santiago De Campostela to have a good look round this famous ecclesiastical con job! We will then explore Galicia thoroughly before heading south along the west coast of Portugal. Here's a taster of that area: the beach at Nazare in early March 2013 when we toured with our caravan. We are also really looking forward to eating out more often!




John


----------



## iampatman (Aug 29, 2015)

Excellent. That's exactly the route we are thinking of taking when we set off in a month or so, eventually ending up on the Spanish coast south of Murcia. Plenty of updates please. Glad you didn't sell the Hymer 

Pat


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 29, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Excellent. SNIP
> Glad you didn't sell the Hymer
> 
> Pat



What! I'd rather put wasps....etc.
John


----------



## mark61 (Aug 29, 2015)

In Fuente De at moment. Stunning area. Have a good trip.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Aug 29, 2015)

Next Sunday 1am ferry, we are on route. 

...... Can't wait, and we don't know when we coming back - which is ACE


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 29, 2015)

How long are you staying in Portugal,John?

I do hope it's along leisurely trip, because:
a) You will benefit the local economy by spending all those Euros burning a hole in your pocket.
b) We'll  be back in late September to gentle Sta. Catarina, where you would be most welcome.

Take it easy. There is no equivalent word for, "manyana", inPortuguese.... Nothing is ever that urgent!
Boa viagem.


----------



## horshamjack (Aug 29, 2015)

Touringtheworld said:


> Next Sunday 1am ferry, we are on route.
> 
> ...... Can't wait, and we don't know when we coming back - which is ACE



Off first week of Oct for 9/10 months, we know when we're coming back, coincides with our MOT


----------



## winks (Aug 29, 2015)

*Cockles*

Hello John

When you get to Santiago D.C. have look round for a cafe very close to the cathedral and I think contained in an old stone building. A couple of years ago I remember seeing a Rick Stein programme Showing him being served espresso cockles.:tongue: They were cooked in seconds in a jug with a cloth over the top with the milk steamer of the coffee machine. If you do stumble across it I'd be obliged if you could give me a good position fix on it for when we finally get there.

Have a great trip.

Cheers

H


----------



## Val54 (Aug 29, 2015)

mark61 said:


> In Fuente De at moment. Stunning area. Have a good trip.



Snap, just down the road at Potes de-tanking at Camping La Viorna, then probably heading towards Riano and across to Santiago DC.......... then south somewhere ..........
Dave


----------



## Val54 (Aug 29, 2015)

On the road shot near Camaleno just to wet your appetite........
Dave


----------



## Val54 (Aug 29, 2015)

runnach said:


> Dave, you really do know how to piss folks off!!
> 
> I'm envious, have a great and, safe trip.
> 
> :cheers:



Sorry Terry, just trying to get John to Santiago for a big party with all his recent euro earnings 
Dave


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 29, 2015)

Pauljenny said:


> How long are you staying in Portugal,John?
> 
> I do hope it's along leisurely trip, because:
> a) You will benefit the local economy by spending all those Euros burning a hole in your pocket.
> ...



Hi Paul
We don't take the apartment in Benidorm until 1st November so the timetable is open! We might just meet up.
regards
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 29, 2015)

runnach said:


> John, get yer Hymer wheels doon tae SDC. Dave aka Val54, has organised a party you and Janet. Reads like you're paying!!



Its OK, 'cos at Spanish prices I could possibly afford a few beers for a select few...


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 29, 2015)

7T





siimplyloco said:


> Its OK, 'cos at Spanish prices I could possibly afford a few beers for a select few...


I have just arrived where you had your boat moored, I was expecting a G&T but it looks like I will have to wait, enjoy your trip John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 29, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> 7TI have just arrived where you had your boat moored, I was expecting a G&T but it looks like I will have to wait, enjoy your trip John



I'm still in the area for four days  staying with friends: where are you now?
John
07775677052


----------



## iampatman (Aug 30, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> What! I'd rather put wasps....etc.
> John



Never mind if you'd rather put wasps etc.... If I could be arsed I'd look up the post when you said you were thinking of selling. No doubt you've changed your mind, driving along with your elbow out the window and that stone glittering in your hand 

Pat


----------



## alun145 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Compostella / Bilbao*

Hi Having failed to park leave alone camp in Bayonne now in camper stop park at Gorliz ready for bus and Metro into Bilboa ... Around e1 ish each way

Heading towards Compostella shortly ... Any advice for stop offs on the North coast or for Compostella it self??

Glad so many enjoying yourselves


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 8, 2015)

alun145 said:


> Hi Having failed to park leave alone camp in Bayonne now in camper stop park at Gorliz ready for bus and Metro into Bilboa ... Around e1 ish each way
> 
> Heading towards Compostella shortly ... Any advice for stop offs on the North coast or for Compostella it self??
> 
> Glad so many enjoying yourselves



We are currently in Campinged Oyambre near Vicente de whatsit west of Santander. Very comfortable and with immaculate toilets! The owner speaks perfect English and couldn't be more helpful. They even have a heated swimming pool but are very busy so a phone call might be a good idea. +34 942711461
John


----------



## vwalan (Sep 8, 2015)

we spend several days in st vicente de barquara . good vet there look up as you go over the second bridge . 
but all that north coast is brilliant from there on . just follow the sea . loads of nice places . 
mind galecia could soon be getting a bit rough . september swells etc . but there are some real nice places keep as close to the sea as you can . 
i thionk i could almost go and live somewhere on that coast its that nice . but i do like here in cornwall.
i take it you went through suances and followed ther coast . did you visit tagle beach ?
or las sables as its sometimes called .


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 8, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> I'm still in the area for four days  staying with friends: where are you now?
> John
> 07775677052


John, I am so sorry I have only just seen this, we left Le Lavandou and travelled past you to go to Mimizan on the South West but if I had known you were still there we would have contacted you, I would have loved to have met you even if I had to buy a round but I am sure I wouldn't have had toView attachment 33671


----------



## Val54 (Sep 8, 2015)

alun145 said:


> Hi Having failed to park leave alone camp in Bayonne now in camper stop park at Gorliz ready for bus and Metro into Bilboa ... Around e1 ish each way
> 
> Heading towards Compostella shortly ... Any advice for stop offs on the North coast or for Compostella it self??
> 
> Glad so many enjoying yourselves



If you are heading into Santiago DC then there is a camper stop at the junction of Avenida do Cruceiro do Coruna and Rua Caminos da Vida. It's where the coaches park up, basically a large coach park. Quiet now, we were there last week and only 6 or so vans overnighted. It costs €3 during the day and €12 if you stay overnight. It was peaceful enough despite the proximity to roads and is probably the closest you will get to the centre. The bus stop is about 100 metres away and from memory it is €1 per journey on a Number 1 bus. If you ask at the car park kiosk you can also get water but no waste disposal.
Have a good trip.
Dave


----------



## vwalan (Sep 8, 2015)

i,m sure for that price you could find a campsite . just look around loads of places to park. 
i really cant believe i just read that . could live for almost a week on that . hee hee.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 8, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i,m sure for that price you could find a campsite . just look around loads of places to park.
> i really cant believe i just read that . could live for almost a week on that . hee hee.



There is A campsite but it's further out, you wouldn't park your rig in the centre of SDC, well not anywhere I would be happy to leave it 
Dave


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2015)

Just booked ferry to Caen. on 17th.
Should arrive at Santa. Catarina,on the East Algarve by mid- October...... Unless we get lost/sidetracked.
Still a touch too warm down there, at present.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 8, 2015)

Val54 said:


> There is A campsite but it's further out, you wouldn't park your rig in the centre of SDC, well not anywhere I would be happy to leave it
> Dave



i have and do . there is loads of places if you look around . 
well i admit havent been there for three years but there always was. 
have had my rig for 15 years and used to always spend a night or so there . 
just north of the cathedral near casas novas was always a good one . 
or by the cepsas station  west of the cathedral . was a truck park.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 8, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i have and do . there is loads of places if you look around .
> well i admit havent been there for three years but there always was.
> have had my rig for 15 years and used to always spend a night or so there .
> just north of the cathedral near casas novas was always a good one .
> or by the cepsas station  west of the cathedral . was a truck park.



Each to their own 
Dave


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 11, 2015)

Nothing much to report as we have been travelling most of the time, stopping at ACSI sites at Trebes by the Canal Du Midi, Lourdes, St John de Luz, San Vicente de la Barquera and now Muros, just south of Finesterre. Not that much to photograph, but here are a few nice ones!

Hopefuls at Lourdes:








The tacky side of Lourdes:





The end of the world aire at Finesterre:





Two happy bunnies: the tee shirt says it all - including my tummy!





We'll be off to Santiago tomorrow, then head south to Portugal.
Janet and John


----------



## Byronic (Sep 11, 2015)

Think you've accidently included a few Cornwall snaps in there. Still there'll be no mistaking the "Real Spain" when you get to Benidorm!!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 11, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Think you've accidently included a few Cornwall snaps in there. Still there'll be no mistaking the "Real Spain" when you get to Benidorm!!



I bet there aren't too many fiddling priests in Cornwall!

The Crypt at Lourdes during a  service in Italian:


----------



## Byronic (Sep 11, 2015)

Perhaps not many fiddling priests in Cornwall. But thems that do, like very much to fiddle with nuns, or choirboys.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 11, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Perhaps not many fiddling priests in Cornwall. But thems that do, like very much to fiddle with nuns, or choirboys.



Agreed, but perhaps we shouldn't go there on this so far happy thread?
John


----------



## spigot (Sep 12, 2015)

If you like your grub & you've got spare dosh, you must visit San Sebastián, It's  on your route, It's my favourite city. Apparently, there are more Michelin chefs in SS than Paris, I spend more on food here than on my whole trip.

It's almost impossible to park in SS but there is a place on the sea front just round the corner from the old town which not many know about, if you decide to go, I can give you the co-ords. Costs about €12 during the day but free of charge at night , there's state of the art toilets too.

Here's a taster of the Picos taken in July.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 13, 2015)

Just a quick photo taken inside the cathedral at Santiago de Campostela: it would appear that cetain precautions have to be taken!





This was the most entertaining feature, playing in the cathedral square:





Hissing with rain all night, we are off to Portugal right now!
Janet and John


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 13, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> This was the most entertaining feature, playing in the cathedral square:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a blacked up black? surely not c: :ninja:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 15, 2015)

*A Good Samaritan in another Hymer*

We are tucked up in Figueira da Foz, poised to go further south, but trapped by the incessant rain and strong winds which are the remnants of tropical storm Henri. A Dutch fellow with a Hymer 644 of the same vintage visited us and had a good look round Hugo, and he spotted that our Reich Karma bathroom tap was held together with self-amalgamating tape and a cable tie, the result of me not seeing a very high and steep vertical deflection unit in the road which caused the big bathroom mirror to detach itself from the door and fall on the tap, thus breaking the tap off at the base of the spout!
"I have one of those I can give you" he said. "Second hand, but OK, I will bring it". Which he did, and it is perfect for the job. I offered him money, but he refused, I offered a bottle of very good wine, but no, as he didn't drink, but Jan makes nice fused glass pendants, so one was offered to his wife, which was accepted.  I am suitably grateful!
I wish the rain would stop...
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 18, 2015)

*Return to the beach at Nazare*

Nazare is famous for the huge waves that hit the shore in late winter: mad surfers are attracted from all over the world!
Right now the surf is NOT up!




The lighthouse is perched on an old fort, in which there is a small museum showing films of said mad surfers and details of the underwater canyon which makes such waves possible. Here is a 3D model of same: it is about 300m deep, and is just off the beach!





I took this photo in the museum: you can just see one of the nutters on the face of the wave!





YouTube clip of the 2013 world record wave:
https://www.google.pt/search?q=garr...5.21593j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

There are some interesting sculptures for sale in the fort: here's one!





We are going straight to Lagos today, heading for Praia de Luz, missing out Lisbon this time as we've seen it all before.

Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 19, 2015)

We are now in Camping Valverde in Praia de Luz in the Algarve. Sunshine and beaches, we now feel like we are back on holiday and will stay here for about five days. On the way here from Lisbon avoiding the motorway we encountered one of the worst roads ever, a mixture of Belgian Pave and corrugated iron! Whilst on this road being shaken but not stirred I was chatting to Jan on how well Hugo had stood up to the appalling roads we had travelled on, and in the next minute we heard a thrumming noise from the front end. I clambered out clutching my shiny jacket to find that the offside front wheel arch trim was almost detached, having thrown three of its securing screws. A quick fix with some duct tape and all was well. Another five minutes and it would have flown, and at €200 a pop I'm glad we saved it! However, that's all so far...
Regaining our tans.
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 20, 2015)

*I'll never bang my head again with this fix!*

The Dutchman who gave me the tap also gave me this idea to save my head. The Hymer gas locker is quite big, and the door is heavy. The plastic keeps are not up to the job and wear out quickly, and every time I open the door to fiddle with the insides the lid comes down after a short while and whacks my head! Here is his easy solution:

Terry clip split in half and put behind the keep. A key ring is attached to the door keep.




When he door is opened, the ring catches the terry clip and hey presto, no more headaches! Simples...





I also repaired the wheel arch trim, so I was entitled to a good lunch at the Fortaleza restaurant in Praia de Luz where they have live jazz on Sundays. They even gave us one of the best seats! It's a hard life...


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 20, 2015)

I change my catches every two or three years, mine is hitting me on the head again (even though Maggy is trying to hold it open with a baseball bat  View attachment 33920) so I will try this, thanks John


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 20, 2015)

runnach said:


> I thought Maggy, was your latest catch?
> 
> You philanderer!!


40yrs anniversary on September 26th, so yes my latest catchView attachment 33926


----------



## izwozral (Sep 20, 2015)

I love seeing simple practical solutions to these sort of  things, nice one.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 21, 2015)

the silly part is everyone sees these adaptions and improvements yet the big converters dont take any notice and keep chucking the same old thing out . does make you wonder . do they really care about their products .


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 23, 2015)

We’ve just had a fantastic meal at the Brazilian restaurant ‘Picanhas Grill’ close by the campsite:

Picanha's Grill, Luz - Restaurant Reviews, Phone Number & Photos - TripAdvisor

€14.90 for a meat treat that is hard to beat. The waiter arrives at your table with a hot skewer and carves off some of the best lamb we've tasted in a long while: five minutes later a garlic sirloin steak arrives, closely followed by a slice of pink roast beef, followed by wild boar, followed by chicken wrapped in bacon.....etc....  washed down with a bottle of Mateus Rose so we are full and ready for bed! 
Quarteria tomorrow.
Janet and John


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 24, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> We’ve just had a fantastic meal at the Brazilian restaurant ‘Picanhas Grill’ close by the campsite:
> 
> Picanha's Grill, Luz - Restaurant Reviews, Phone Number & Photos - TripAdvisor
> 
> ...



Nice one John, thanks for info, now on our list of places to visit, we leave UK in October :wave::wave:
:cheers::cheers::have fun:


----------



## Touringtheworld (Sep 24, 2015)

John, if you go to Quateria and then go into Vilamoura, there is a stunning fish restaurant called Fishermans Shack. It's well back from the harbour on the same road as McDonald's under a big hotel with a really noisy British bar on the front, down an alley. I know it doesn't sound promising but I assure it worth finding, it a bit of a secret, my brother discovered it about 9 years ago. If you google it, you will find its exact location. 

..... also if you are so minded, wild camping would not be an issue if you were really sensible, we were there for 5 days, no problems at all. 

If you just want a day trip and want parking, drive all the way down to the fuel station, get into the right lane, turn right and just on your left is a massive car park for the apartments there which are almost deserted and then just walk through to the harbour.

....


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 24, 2015)

You're making us jealous, John.
We have lost a day with a blowout us we left the Salamanca / Seville  motorway. While we're in nice place, it's not home. 350 miles to go. 

The tyres have just arrived, but our mechanic has been called out, earlier.
Look up Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo. It's between Sao Bras and Tavira, on the N270.
We should be there by Sunday.
Give us a nod if you are nearby. We know an eatery where 10€ goes a very long way.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Sep 24, 2015)

Pauljenny said:


> You're making us jealous, John.
> We have lost a day with a blowout us we left the Salamanca / Seville  motorway. While we're in nice place, it's not home. 350 miles to go.
> 
> The tyres have just arrived, but our mechanic has been called out, earlier.
> ...



I just looked it up and it is on our way. Where will you be staying and for how long?
John


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 26, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> I just looked it up and it is on our way. Where will you be staying and for how long?
> John



We have a cottage here and will be spending the winter . 
our 21 foot van can just about get up the unpaved lane . Anything longer may find it a struggle. 
Tomorrow is our monthly Sunday Gipsy market. the whole place will be heaving between 9 am and 3pm. After that the market place is ok for a couple of nights stop and is an easy stroll into the village for supplies. 
We are 400 metres up the lane due north of the market field. 

I'll PM you our mobile numbers if you want to text us


----------



## GoingExploring (Sep 26, 2015)

*amazing*

This is amazing! have a great time!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 3, 2015)

*Sand City Fiesa*

We filled in  couple of hours at this fascinating sandcastle event, mostly featuring Rock and Film Stars! Here is just one of them, and I've compiled an album on Photobucket if you want see the others.





Sand City Slideshow by inkaboat | Photobucket

FIESA - INTERNATIONAL SAND SCULPTURE FESTIVAL | EVENT

John
Sitting here with a severe dose of Spanish Tummy!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Oct 8, 2015)

Five days after eating a dodgy Spanish stew I find myself well enough to use this gadget again! 

Cadiz -pronounced kadith - was a fascinating little place that reminded us of Havana, or perhaps vice versa, and it was well worth the detour to the SW.  We stayed in El Puerta Santa Anna, just across the bay, which was just as interesting, but don't use the campsite restaurant...









I could still be tempted by a decent cigar...




No pictures of Africa I'm afraid: we stopped at the Tarifa viewpoint as the mist descended across the strait....
Janet and John
In no man's land somewhere along the Costa Del Sol - Calahonda I think!


----------



## Byronic (Oct 8, 2015)

The "Z" in Spanish is a "TH".  Zaragoza eg  pronounced Tharagotha. The Spanish lisp. The hard Z sounds better to me, The Mark of Thoro, just doesn't ring as well as The Mark of Zoro.


----------

